# Dorper and Barbados sheep



## TheSheepGirl (Sep 6, 2010)

I am looking at some Barbados and some Dorper Rams today. Has anyone had any experience with these breeds before?


----------



## judyc (Sep 12, 2010)

We have Dorpers. They are pretty darned calm for sheep. I had Dall Sheep before. (pretty darned squirrely) I have a couple of Kathadins, but Hubby doesn't care for them too much. The cross really grows well. The Dorpers add a nice rump.

I hear they are taking over Down Under.


----------



## nissa_loves_cats (Oct 17, 2010)

I have owned 2 White Dorper rams which I have bred to my Shetland ewes, and from that breeding now have a small herd of excellent White Dorper percentage sheep. 

The Dorper rams are very calm and easygoing. Especially compared to my little Shetland rams who tend to have a violent streak. 

My current White Dorper ram, 'Wild about Harry', is friendly enough to come up to me and be petted. 

The ShetlandxDorper cross works very well by the way. I was told that it would take several generations of breeding to Dorpers before I would have sheep who shed their wool annually.  But with Shetlands (who have a tendency to grow wool in annual coats) I've had good shedding on the 50% White Dorpers.


----------

